# Menards Contractor Program



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I swear, this rep from Menards deserves every cent of his pay. After hounding me for about 8-9 months, he finally got me to sign up for their Contractors Program.

I really still have no clue what they can do for me, except for a measly 1% discount.

Does anyone else have experience with signing up with them?

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Menards has good lumber, and a great variety of lumber for stuff roofers will never ever need, like Grade #1 furniture making lumber. They also have good staplers, but nothing else there is worth crap. I hate going to menards.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I buy my tarps from there.

I can't think of much else.

Ed


----------

